
Hacker's Guide to Neural Networks - gullyfur
http://karpathy.github.io/neuralnets/
======
physicsyogi
The author of the linked post (Karpathy) recommends learning from Stanford's
CS231n class (free) instead:
[http://cs231n.stanford.edu/](http://cs231n.stanford.edu/).

